# 2005 Buck Rack Poll



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

*How big was your buck's rack this year?*​
Spike rack22.78%3-4 point rack68.33%5-6 point rack34.17%7-8 point rack2027.78%9-10 point rack1419.44%11-12 point rack68.33%Bigger than 12 points22.78%Didn't fill my buck tag34.17%Didn't have a buck tag1622.22%


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Not that anyone really cares about the racks on their deer, because we're all modest hunters out for the sport of it, (right?...RIGHT?!?) but I was just curious as to how many took big-antlered deer this year. I of course had no buck tag, and have been pretty busy with other stuff anyhow, so I didn't get a buck, and will have to wait until the second season for a doe, or three.

So, by points of 1" or greater (2x3=5 points, etc.), how big was your deer's rack? How about a little story, and some bragging to go along with your poll entry?  I'm a horrible shot, that's all I'll say! :lol:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Is this poll pre shot or post shot? :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Hunted 4F for whitetails. Got out there and found they were all on the Atkins diet. Smallest racks on whitetails in the state. They forage so hard out there, they really don't get that big. Plus they had an outbreak of EHD last year and some small spots this year, so needless to say no wall hangers?


----------



## dakrat58 (Nov 1, 2004)

I had to go out of town over hunting season this year. So I didnt fill my tag.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I shot a 4x4 tonight and my dad shot a bigger one and my cousin ended up with a 3x3. We had alot of fun even though I didn't end up with anything big, but at least I got something.


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

I shot a 4x5 that was 16.5 inches wide. I also shot another 4x5 that was a basket rack. I shot Them both on the same land. The big buck never stepped out.


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

I got a 6x4, it had a third main beam with a kicker off of it but not big enough to count. Neat lookin rack 16" wide.


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

Judging the size of bucks from the number of points isn't a very good way to get an acurate idea of the rack. I saw a fork horn mule deer this year that was 26 inches wide with probably 12-14 inch points. I have allways disliked the way people explain their buck as a 10 pointer. The size difference can be huge in ten point bucks. I've seen ten point bucks that would score maybe 50, and ten point bucks that would score 200 (on tv of course). I also hate the way boone and crockett scores deer, but thats how I like to describe the deer I shot or have seen. So when someone asks me how big my buck was this year, I can say my mule deer is 170-180 class deer with 4 on one side and 5 on the other (5 by 6 if you include the eye guardes). My biggest to this day, but not by much.


----------



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

average bucks for us, brother and i got two 4x4s, decent width 16 and 18 inches or so, mine was fairly heavy, nothin too special, dad got the nicest one, 5x4, not really wide, but g2 and g3s were both over 12 inches, really tall rack, nice thickness.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Only hunted opening weekend due to filling my tag WAY toearly. Im still ****** off about it. I guess Im back on the waiting list again for 4 years. By the way I have never seen so many morons trying to hunt mule deer by pushing them. I guess people just dont get it. :roll:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

GooseBuster3 said:


> Only hunted opening weekend due to filling my tag WAY toearly. Im still ticked off about it. I guess Im back on the waiting list again for 4 years. By the way I have never seen so many morons trying to hunt mule deer by pushing them. I guess people just dont get it. :roll:


Do you ever stop worrying about how other people hunt? :wink:


----------



## Azian (Jul 8, 2004)

Here in central Montana I must have seen 20 or more bucks with racks bigger then 4x4 since bowhunting season. I missed a couple of monsters and actually filled my tag on the second day of rifle season with a 4x5 mulie. This has been my first year hunting for antler size and I have to say that with just a little effort anyone can get a shot at a nice size buck.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Passed on 58 bucks before shooting a 4x5 that was 17 inches wide.


----------

